# Lily's 1st grooming appt. She did so well the groomer said, sh



## Lilysmom (Mar 12, 2017)

went wild at first when they dried her hair (Like she does for me ) but said then she calmed down. I only had her feet and backside trimmed. She wanted to trim around her eyes , but I declined. She used a little hairspray to lay her nose hairs down and recommended aloe or mousse to use to lay it down and her bangs in future. And she even let her put a topknot. Guess she knows she push me a little more when I try, so I'll have to more persistent w a topknot from now on. She is so fluffy , I thought she was bringing me the wrong dog at first. She has come so far from being so scared of strangers. I'm so proud of her.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

She is just beautiful! 0


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

She's adorable!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Love the photos!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

She's a pretty girl!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Darling Lilly!


----------



## Daisy Emory (Jun 7, 2017)

What a cutie!
I was wondering, on the AKC web site they say Havanese should never have a top knot but should have a braid instead. Has anyone tried that?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

She's beautiful! Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Daisy Emory said:


> What a cutie!
> I was wondering, on the AKC web site they say Havanese should never have a top knot but should have a braid instead. Has anyone tried that?


The groomer sometimes does a braid on Truffles. I not good at braiding. &#128522;


----------



## Rascal's mom (Apr 5, 2017)

Lily looks adorable :smile2: I love the cut, not too much taken off. I
My Rascal just turned 6-months old today and I plan on making a appointment very soon; however, I don't want anything to short. 
I was told to ask for the "puppy cut" and ask that they only cut it 1/2 down. I welcome any suggestions and comments. I personally love it long but others in my house are saying he looks shabby :surprise: (I would post a picture, but don't recall how to)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Daisy Emory said:


> What a cutie!
> I was wondering, on the AKC web site they say Havanese should never have a top knot but should have a braid instead. Has anyone tried that?


Well, Havanese can't be SHOWN in a topknot. Just about every show dog has a top knot most of the time when they aren't in the ring. 

Havanese CAN be shown with two braids, starting at the inside corner of each eye, and arching over the top of each eye. And yes, occasionally I put Kodi's hair in braids. I probably will do it from time to time with Panda too. But it takes a lot of time and patience to get the braids even and lying properly. It certainly wouldn't be something I'd do on a daily basis, and I don't know anyone who does. I do double ponies on Panda pretty regularly... they are cute and a LOT faster to do than the braids!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Lily looks beautiful. So cute.


----------



## Lilysmom (Mar 12, 2017)

Rascal's mom said:


> Lily looks adorable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I only told groomer to cut her feet and backside. She wanted to trim around her eyes but I said no. I want it to grow out to it will lay better. And I can start training the hair to go the way I want. Jana


----------



## Lilysmom (Mar 12, 2017)

Do y'all just use the little kid tiny rubber bands ? Or what bands for your dogs ? Do they make doggie ones?


----------

